# HOW YOUR LEGISLATOR VOTED



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

212 JOURNAL OF THE SENATE 19th DAY
********************
SECOND READING OF SENATE BILL
SB 2235: A BILL for an Act to amend and reenact section 20.1-03-07.1 of the North Dakota
Century Code, relating to hunting of waterfowl by nonresidents.
ROLL CALL
The question being on the final passage of the bill, which has been read, and has committee
recommendation of DO PASS, the roll was called and there were 21 YEAS, 25 NAYS,
0 EXCUSED, 1 ABSENT AND NOT VOTING.

YEAS: Andrist; Berry; Bowman; Christmann; Dotzenrod; Erbele; Freborg; Heckaman;
Hogue; Klein; Krebsbach; Laffen; Lee, J.; Luick; Lyson; Marcellais; Oehlke;
Schaible; Uglem; Wardner; Warner

NAYS: Burckhard; Cook; Dever; Fischer; Flakoll; Holmberg; Kilzer; Larsen; Lee, G.;
Mathern; Miller; Murphy; Nelson; Nething; Nodland; O'Connell; Olafson; Robinson;
Schneider; Sitte; Sorvaag; Stenehjem; Taylor; Triplett; Wanzek

ABSENT AND NOT VOTING: Grindberg

SB 2235 lost.


----------



## Billyhcc (Jan 9, 2009)

They tried to bring back 2235, but failed on a vote of 21 - 26, but even though the committee had asked for a do not pass on 2225, the bill passed 24 - 23.

SB 2225
PASSED in the Senate
Votes : 47 - Yeas: 24, Nays: 23, Excused: 0, Absent: 0

Just got this in an email


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Do we have a roll call on who voted yes on 2225?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

jcnelsn1 said:


> Do we have a roll call on who voted yes on 2225?


It hasn't been posted yet....check the Senate Journal for each day.

http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/62-201 ... urnal.html


----------



## Billyhcc (Jan 9, 2009)

Combined Below


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

If your senator voted in favor of this bill you can contact him and ask him to change his vote and move to reconsider tomorrow. There is still time if we act now.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

SECOND READING OF SENATE BILL
SB 2225: A BILL for an Act to create and enact a new section to chapter 20.1-03 and a new
subsection to section 20.1-03-12 of the North Dakota Century Code, relating to a
nonresident combination small game and waterfowl hunting license and fee; and to
amend and reenact sections 20.1-03-07 and 20.1-03-07.1 of the North Dakota
Century Code, relating to nonresident hunting licenses.
ROLL CALL
The question being on the final passage of the bill, which has been read, and has committee
recommendation of DO NOT PASS, the roll was called and there were 24 YEAS, 23 NAYS,
0 EXCUSED, 0 ABSENT AND NOT VOTING.

YEAS: Andrist; Berry; Bowman; Christmann; Dotzenrod; Erbele; Freborg; Heckaman; Klein;
Krebsbach; Larsen; Lee, G.; Lee, J.; Luick; Lyson; Marcellais; Miller; Nodland;
O'Connell; Oehlke; Schaible; Uglem; Wardner; Warner

NAYS: Burckhard; Cook; Dever; Fischer; Flakoll; Grindberg; Hogue; Holmberg; Kilzer;
Laffen; Mathern; Murphy; Nelson; Nething; Olafson; Robinson; Schneider; Sitte;
Sorvaag; Stenehjem; Taylor; Triplett; Wanzek

SB 2225 passed.


----------



## Billyhcc (Jan 9, 2009)

SB 2225 was reconsidered. Motion made by Sen. Gary Lee of Cass County.

Sen. Andrist spoke again for the bill.
The bill was reconsidered by a non-recorded vote of 29 - 17.

The bill was then killed by a vote of 17 - 29.


----------



## Billyhcc (Jan 9, 2009)

How Your Senators Voted on SB2235, SB2225, SB2225 Reconsidered

SB2235 SB 2225	SB 2225 Reconsidered
Location 
(Yea) Andrist	(Yea) (Yea) Crosby
(Yea) Berry	(Yea)	(Nay) S. Fargo
(Yea) Bowman	(Yea) (Yea) Bowman
(Nay) Burckhard	(Nay)	(Nay) Minot
(Yea) Christmann	(Yea) (Yea) Hazen
(Nay) Cook (Nay) (Nay) Mandan
(Nay) Dever	(Nay) (Nay) Bismarck
(Yea) Dotzenrod	(Yea) (Yea) Wyndmere
(Yea) Erbele	(Yea) (Yea) Lehr
(Nay) Fischer	(Nay) (Nay) Fargo
(Nay) Flakoll	(Nay) (Nay) N. Fargo
(Yea) Freborg	(Yea) (Yea) Underwood
(Nay) G. Lee	(Yea) (Nay) Casselton
(ABS) Grindberg	(Nay) (Nay) S. Fargo
(Yea) Heckaman	(Yea) (Yea) New Rockford
(Yea) Hogue	(Nay) (Nay) Minot
(Nay) Holmberg	(Nay)	(Nay) Grand Forks
(Yea) J. Lee	(Yea) (Nay) W. Fargo
(Nay) Kilzer	(Nay) (Nay) Bismarck
(Yea) Klein (Yea) (Yea) Fessenden
(Yea) Krebsbach	(Yea) (Yea) Minot
(Yea) Laffen	(Nay) (Nay) Grand Forks
(Nay) Larsen	(Yea) (Yea) Minot
(Yea) Luick	(Yea) (Nay) Fairmount
(Yea) Lyson	(Yea) (Nay) Williston
(Yea) Marcellais	(Yea) (Yea) Belcourt
(Nay) Mathern	(Nay) (Nay) S. Fargo
(Nay) Miller	(Yea) (Nay) Park River
(Nay) Murphy	(Nay) (Nay) Portland
(Nay) Nelson	(Nay) (Nay) Fargo
(Nay) Nething	(Nay) (Nay) Jamestown 
(Nay) Nodland	(Yea) (Yea) Dickinson
(Nay) O'Connell	(Yea) (Yea) Lansford
(Yea) Oehlke	(Yea) (Nay) Devils lake
(Nay) Olafson	(Nay) (Nay) Ediburg
(Nay) Robinson	(Nay) (Abs) Valley City
(Yea) Schaible	(Yea) (Yea) Mott
(Nay) Schneider	(Nay) (Nay) Grand Forks
(Nay) Sitte (Nay) (Nay) Bismarck
(Nay) Sorvaag	(Nay) (Nay) N. Fargo 
(Nay) Stenehjem	(Nay) (Nay) Bismarck
(Nay) Taylor	(Nay) (Nay) Towner
(Nay) Triplett	(Nay) (Nay) Grand Forks
(Yea) Uglem	(Yea) (Yea) Northwood
(Nay) Wanzek	(Nay) (Nay) Jamestown
(Yea) Wardner	(Yea) (Yea) Dickinson
(Yea) Warner	(Yea) (Yea) Ryder


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

SECOND READING OF HOUSE BILL
HB 1237: A BILL for an Act to create and enact a new section to chapter 20.1-03 and a new
subsection to section 20.1-03-12 of the North Dakota Century Code, relating to a
nonresident senior citizen's small game hunting license and fee; and to amend and
reenact sections 20.1-03-07 and 20.1-03-07.1 of the North Dakota Century Code,
relating to nonresident hunting licenses.

ROLL CALL
The question being on the final passage of the bill, which has been read, and has committee
recommendation of DO NOT PASS, the roll was called and there were 4 YEAS, 87 NAYS,
0 EXCUSED, 3 ABSENT AND NOT VOTING.

YEAS: Boe; Brandenburg; Hawken; Kretschmar

NAYS: Amerman; Anderson; Beadle; Bellew; Belter; Boehning; Brabandt; Carlson; Clark;
Conklin; Dahl; Damschen; DeKrey; Delmore; Delzer; Devlin; Dosch; Frantsvog;
Froseth; Glassheim; Grande; Gruchalla; Guggisberg; Hanson; Hatlestad; Headland;
Heilman; Heller; Hofstad; Hogan; Holman; Hunskor; Johnson, D.; Johnson, N.;
Kaldor; Karls; Kasper; Keiser; Kelsch, R.; Kelsh, J.; Kelsh, S.; Kempenich;
Kilichowski; Kingsbury; Klein; Klemin; Koppelman; Kreidt; Kreun; Kroeber; Louser;
Maragos; Martinson; Meier, L.; Metcalf; Meyer, S.; Mock; Monson; Mueller; Nathe;
Nelson, J.; Nelson, M.; Onstad; Owens; Paur; Pietsch; Pollert; Porter; Rohr; Ruby;
Rust; Sanford; Schatz; Schmidt; Steiner; Streyle; Sukut; Thoreson; Trottier; Vigesaa;
Wall; Weiler; Weisz; Wieland; Williams; Winrich; Speaker Drovdal

ABSENT AND NOT VOTING: Skarphol; Wrangham; Zaiser
HB 1237 lost.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SECOND READING OF HOUSE BILL
HB 1239: A BILL for an Act to create and enact a new section to chapter 20.1-03 of the North
Dakota Century Code, relating to a residential preference for the deer gun lottery.
ROLL CALL
The question being on the final passage of the bill, which has been read, and has committee
recommendation of DO NOT PASS, the roll was called and there were 4 YEAS, 87 NAYS,
0 EXCUSED, 3 ABSENT AND NOT VOTING.

YEAS: Brandenburg; Maragos; Meyer, S.; Streyle

NAYS: Amerman; Anderson; Beadle; Bellew; Belter; Boe; Boehning; Brabandt; Carlson;
Clark; Conklin; Damschen; DeKrey; Delmore; Delzer; Devlin; Dosch; Frantsvog;
Froseth; Glassheim; Grande; Gruchalla; Guggisberg; Hanson; Hatlestad; Hawken;
Headland; Heilman; Heller; Hofstad; Hogan; Holman; Hunskor; Johnson, D.;
Johnson, N.; Kaldor; Karls; Kasper; Keiser; Kelsh, J.; Kelsh, S.; Kempenich;
Kilichowski; Kingsbury; Klein; Klemin; Koppelman; Kreidt; Kreun; Kroeber; Louser;
Martinson; Meier, L.; Metcalf; Mock; Monson; Mueller; Nathe; Nelson, J.; Nelson, M.;
Onstad; Owens; Paur; Pietsch; Pollert; Porter; Rohr; Ruby; Rust; Sanford; Schatz;
Schmidt; Skarphol; Steiner; Sukut; Thoreson; Trottier; Vigesaa; Wall; Weiler; Weisz;
Wieland; Williams; Winrich; Wrangham; Zaiser; Speaker Drovdal
ABSENT AND NOT VOTING: Dahl; Kelsch, R.; Kretschmar

HB 1239 lost.
********************


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

********************
*SECOND READING OF SENATE BILL
SB 2224: A BILL for an Act to provide for a coyote bounty; and a statement of legislative
intent.*

ROLL CALL
The question being on the final passage of the bill, which has been read, and has committee
recommendation of DO NOT PASS, the roll was called and there were 16 YEAS, 30 NAYS,
0 EXCUSED, 1 ABSENT AND NOT VOTING.

YEAS: Bowman; Erbele; Freborg; Heckaman; Hogue; Holmberg; Klein; Krebsbach; Larsen;
Lee, G.; Luick; Marcellais; Miller; Murphy; Schaible; Sitte

NAYS: Andrist; Berry; Burckhard; Christmann; Cook; Dever; Dotzenrod; Fischer; Flakoll;
Grindberg; Kilzer; Laffen; Lee, J.; Lyson; Mathern; Nelson; Nething; Nodland;
O'Connell; Oehlke; Robinson; Schneider; Sorvaag; Stenehjem; Taylor; Triplett;
Uglem; Wanzek; Wardner; Warner

ABSENT AND NOT VOTING: Olafson

SB 2224 lost.
********************


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

SECOND READING OF SENATE BILL
SB 2280: A BILL for an Act to create and enact a new subsection to section 61-21-02 and a
new section to chapter 61-32 of the North Dakota Century Code, relating to
subsurface drainage of water; to provide a penalty; and to declare an emergency.
ROLL CALL
The question being on the final passage of the amended bill, which has been read, and has
committee recommendation of DO PASS, the roll was called and there were 39 YEAS,
7 NAYS, 0 EXCUSED, 1 ABSENT AND NOT VOTING.

YEAS: Andrist; Berry; Bowman; Burckhard; Christmann; Cook; Dever; Dotzenrod; Erbele;
Fischer; Flakoll; Freborg; Hogue; Kilzer; Klein; Krebsbach; Laffen; Larsen; Lee, G.;
Lee, J.; Luick; Lyson; Miller; Murphy; Nelson; Nething; Nodland; O'Connell; Oehlke;
Olafson; Schaible; Schneider; Sitte; Sorvaag; Stenehjem; Taylor; Uglem; Wanzek;
Wardner

NAYS: Heckaman; Holmberg; Marcellais; Mathern; Robinson; Triplett; Warner
ABSENT AND NOT VOTING: Grindberg

Engrossed SB 2280 passed and the emergency clause was declared carried.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

SECOND READING OF HOUSE BILL
HB 1407: A BILL for an Act to amend and reenact section 20.1-03-07.1 of the North Dakota
Century Code, relating to hunting of Canada geese by nonresidents; to provide for a
study; to provide an effective date; and to provide an expiration date.

ROLL CALL
The question being on the final passage of the amended bill, which has been read, and has
committee recommendation of DO PASS, the roll was called and there were 67 YEAS,
26 NAYS, 0 EXCUSED, 1 ABSENT AND NOT VOTING.

YEAS: Amerman; Anderson; Bellew; Belter; Boe; Boehning; Brabandt; Brandenburg; Clark;
Dahl; Damschen; DeKrey; Delzer; Devlin; Dosch; Froseth; Grande; Hatlestad;
Headland; Heilman; Heller; Hofstad; Hogan; Hunskor; Johnson, D.; Johnson, N.;
Karls; Kasper; Keiser; Kelsch, R.; Kelsh, J.; Kingsbury; Klein; Klemin; Kreidt; Kreun;
Louser; Martinson; Meier, L.; Metcalf; Meyer, S.; Monson; Mueller; Nathe; Nelson, J.;
Nelson, M.; Owens; Paur; Porter; Rohr; Ruby; Rust; Sanford; Schatz; Schmidt;
Skarphol; Streyle; Sukut; Thoreson; Vigesaa; Wall; Weiler; Weisz; Williams;
Wrangham; Zaiser; Speaker Drovdal

NAYS: Beadle; Carlson; Conklin; Delmore; Frantsvog; Glassheim; Gruchalla; Guggisberg;
Hanson; Hawken; Holman; Kaldor; Kelsh, S.; Kilichowski; Koppelman; Kretschmar;
Kroeber; Maragos; Mock; Onstad; Pietsch; Pollert; Steiner; Trottier; Wieland; Winrich
ABSENT AND NOT VOTING: Kempenich
Engrossed HB 1407 passed.
********************


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

And the Senate vote on 1407, Mar.25, 2011

YEAS: Andrist; Bowman; Christmann; Dever; Dotzenrod; Heckaman; Hogue; Kilzer; Klein;
Krebsbach; Larsen; Lee, G.; Lee, J.; Luick; Lyson; Murphy; Nelson; Nodland;
O'Connell; Oehlke; Olafson; Schaible; Sitte; Stenehjem; Taylor; Uglem; Wardner;
Warner

NAYS: Berry; Burckhard; Cook; Fischer; Flakoll; Freborg; Grindberg; Holmberg; Laffen;
Marcellais; Mathern; Miller; Nething; Robinson; Schneider; Sorvaag; Triplett;
Wanzek

Absent: Erble

Bis-Man Districts

8 FREBORG-NAY

30 B. STENEHJEM-YEA

31 SCHABLE-YEA

32 DEVER-YEA

34 COOK-NAY

35 SITTE -YEA

47 KILZER-YEA

Minot Districts

40 KERSBACH-YEA

38 HOUGE-YEA

5 BURCKHARD-NAY

3 LARSEN-YEA

Fargo Districts

11 MATHERN-NAY

21 NELSON-YEA

27 BERRY-NAY

41 GRINDBERG-NAY

44 FLAKOLL-NAY

45 SORVAAG-NAY

46 FISCHER-NAY

West Fargo Districts

13 J. LEE-YEA

Jamestown Districts

12 NETHING-NAY

29 WANZEK-NAY

Valley City Districts

24 ROBINSON-NAY

20 MURPHY-YEA

Grand Forks Districts

17 HOLMBERG-NAY

18 TRIPPLET-NAY

42 SCHNEIDER-NAY

43 LAFFEN-NAY

Casselton Districts

22 LEE-YEA


----------

